
Mt. Gox to Hold News Conference - sillysaurus3
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303801304579410010379087576
======
geuis
Please _STOP_ linking to the Wall Street Journal. Their paywall is
infuriating.

~~~
cyphunk
bump

------
imdsm
Paywall. Anyone got this on a free source? And can we stop posting paywall
sites here? This is getting ridiculous.

~~~
mattvot
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WDBmFVt...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WDBmFVtbHMEJ:online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303801304579410010379087576+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

~~~
officialjunk
can you always bypass their paywall this way?

~~~
arrrg
Both WSJ and NYT (maybe also other publications with a paywall) will display
articles if you are coming from Google. Just entering the article title
(article URL tends to work, too) into Google will get you there without any
paywall. (I guess this is also why looking at the cache works.)

It’s a form price differentiation, really. Also, I’m guessing this is probably
the reason why many are not aware of the paywall and link to these articles.

In this case alternative and equally good sources without paywall exist so it
doesn’t make much sense to link to the article with paywall (but that might
have been a mistake). However, I do not understand objections to paywalls in
principle.

~~~
imdsm
My objection is that people attempt to publicly share private articles. If
you're a member of a private website (which for all intents and purposes, a
paywall is), then by sharing it with the public you're assuming they can read
it. Which without circumventing the paywall, many won't be able to.

Sure, some people will have subscriptions, others will have found the article
unlocked in one form or another, but still I think it's pretty poor form to
share something closed source, if you will.

Here, look at this:
[http://www.checkupdown.com/accounts/grpb/B1394343/](http://www.checkupdown.com/accounts/grpb/B1394343/)

~~~
mattvot
Personally I don't have a strong opinion either way. It's interesting that
manipulating the URL you will get through the paywall anyway. Another
submission uses
[http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702303...](http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702303801304579410010379087576-lMyQjAxMTA0MDIwNzEyNDcyWj)

------
nkvoll
"Bitcoin Exchange Had $63.6 billion in Outstanding Debt"

.. and ..

"...that Mt. Gox had outstanding debt of about ¥6.5 billion ($63.6 million)"

... right under.

These numbers are off by a factor of 1000, so which one is it? It's pretty
horrible journalism and/or editing to get simple things like that wrong and
expect me to pay them for the privilege of reading the remaining of the
article I now I don't really trust the numbers in.

~~~
venus
Didn't they lose about BTC700,000? Ie, about USD$400M? Which would suggest
that neither of those numbers are anywhere near right.

Hey, what's a few orders of magnitude between friends?

------
LeonM
I seriously resent WSJ with their paywall. I don't even bother to click the
link... Anyone got a mirror?

~~~
tomp
This works for me:

[https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web...](https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&ved=0CEAQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424052702303801304579410010379087576.html&ei=BGAQU8KfC6TQ7AakooC4DQ&usg=AFQjCNHIRA7g5AwODT1ykI7zxLF6kau1sg&sig2=6t_YLjLdX68LBwJnFuQajQ&bvm=bv.61965928,d.ZGU)

------
ryanjshaw
An announcement at 7pm on a Friday night at a court? If this is good news, it
sure is a strange place and time to announce it.

~~~
SuperChihuahua
From Twitter:

"MT GOX MAY HAVE LOST NEARLY ALL OF ITS BITCOINS -MT GOX LAWYER"

"MT. GOX LOST 750'000 BITCOINS OF USERS - TEIKOKU DATABANK SAYS."

------
KiwiCoder
Here is a chart showing market value of "Gox BTC" \- I'll be watching this as
the announcement is made.

[http://bitcoinity.org/markets/bitcoinbuilder/GOXBTC](http://bitcoinity.org/markets/bitcoinbuilder/GOXBTC)

~~~
kenrose
Down 10% in the last hour.

